# Anyone have a formula for accurately laying out/ evenly spacing spindles?



## Allan H (May 6, 2015)

I want to build a crib and am stuck trying to figure out how much wood I will need for the slats on the sides.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't have more than 2" space between the slats. Without knowing the desired size of the slats and the length of the side it would be difficult to say how may slats there would be.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there are rules for cribs ....*

There are safety rules for the spacing of spindles and slats on cribs. You need to check out the spacing and the gap dimension on commercially made... read US GOVT approved cribs. There is a choking hazard with too much space between the slats and little ones have died from getting their heads stuck. :thumbdown:

The trick for equally dividing a distance with a ruler is shown here. Choose the number on the ruler that divides easily into your desired spacing:


----------



## Allan H (May 6, 2015)

thanks a lot! 

I did read up on the govt required maximum spacing between the slats...it was spacing them evenly across the gap that got me stuck but i think i'm getting my head around the math.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Try this calculator:
http://www.blocklayer.com/centerslevelEng.aspx


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

In addition to the link frank posted, you may also want to check out this:
https://woodgears.ca/shop-tricks/spacing.html


----------



## Allan H (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for both links. they were really useful. I came across the below link which is similar.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5806309_calculate-even-spacing.html


----------

